# Should I get a bigger pump?



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I purchased my first sprayer this past winter, a titan 440i, and I will never go back! My question is, would I see any benefit to upgrading to a larger pump? I spoke to a friend yesterday who seems to think that any pump less than a titan 1140 isn't worth having. I do primarily residential repaints in eastern CT, so the 440 has no problems with any of the materials I usually use. I am considering trying to break into the light commercial market and I know that I'll need something with more muscle to move elastomerics, block fillers and other specialty coatings. What really got me thinking about upgrading was that I can't spray Tuff Hide drywall primer/surfacer out of my machine which would be really nice for finishing ceilings after removing popcorn. I'm also thinking that with the three guns I could run off a Graco Ultramax II 1095 I could really rip through exteriors. What are you guys running for pump sizes, and why? Thanks in advance for the advice!


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Heavier materials, yes, you'll want a bigger pump. Having 3 guys spraying an exterior, I dont really see the benefit. With all the prep involved to spray, having 3 guys pulling a trigger wouldnt be beneficial IMO. One guy should spray, one backroll, and one should be cutting, painting windows and doors, and staying ahead of the spray guys prepping for them.


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

mpminter said:


> I purchased my first sprayer this past winter, a titan 440i, and I will never go back! My question is, would I see any benefit to upgrading to a larger pump? I spoke to a friend yesterday who seems to think that any pump less than a titan 1140 isn't worth having. I do primarily residential repaints in eastern CT, so the 440 has no problems with any of the materials I usually use. I am considering trying to break into the light commercial market and I know that I'll need something with more muscle to move elastomerics, block fillers and other specialty coatings. What really got me thinking about upgrading was that I can't spray Tuff Hide drywall primer/surfacer out of my machine which would be really nice for finishing ceilings after removing popcorn. I'm also thinking that with the three guns I could run off a Graco Ultramax II 1095 I could really rip through exteriors. What are you guys running for pump sizes, and why? Thanks in advance for the advice!


A 1095 will do anything, you will ever want to do. I wouldnt trust anything less with surfacers or blockfiller. A 795 can pump elastomerics. It just depends how much blockfilling you are going to do. Most blockfilling occurs on pretty big jobs. We also use to never put any surfacers on either, but it seems like they are cutting out level 5 finish and trying to go the surfacer route under semi gloss because it's cheaper. I always carry a 1095 with me because we do a lot of bigger commerical.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

NCPaint1 said:


> Heavier materials, yes, you'll want a bigger pump. Having 3 guys spraying an exterior, I dont really see the benefit. With all the prep involved to spray, having 3 guys pulling a trigger wouldnt be beneficial IMO. One guy should spray, one backroll, and one should be cutting, painting windows and doors, and staying ahead of the spray guys prepping for them.


I am having to teach myself how to spray, as the guy I learned painting from wouldn't touch a sprayer, but I have learned that it takes a small team to keep one gun going. Thanks for the input. Are there other benefits to a larger machine?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

mpminter said:


> I am having to teach myself how to spray, as the guy I learned painting from wouldn't touch a sprayer, but I have learned that it takes a small team to keep one gun going. Thanks for the input. Are there other benefits to a larger machine?


Other than the ability to regularly handle thicker materials...no. Its more to haul around, and takes up more space in the vehicle. If you don't need it, no need to upgrade until you do. It's that simple. Just keep your eyes open for a deal if you aren't in a hurry to purchase one.


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

mpminter said:


> I am having to teach myself how to spray, as the guy I learned painting from wouldn't touch a sprayer, but I have learned that it takes a small team to keep one gun going. Thanks for the input. Are there other benefits to a larger machine?


If you are just learning to spray start with a 695. If you think you are going to be doing some heavier paints every once and awhile go with a 795. If you can find an older 795 somewhere that is in good shape it could also be your ticket. I have heard reps tell me they are more like the new 1095. 

The biggest benefit I find with a 1095 or 1595 is the obvious you can pump a lot of heavy paints. It will also keep up if you use big tips to paint such as a 525 or 631 for instance. I do like to use bigger tips when im spraying ceilings and for some other random things sometimes. If you try to put a real big tip in a little machine it will never handle it. You are never going to need a tip that big unless you are block filling or using heavy paints though. That goes back to the question are you really going to use a lot of block fillers. surfacers, and elastomerics?


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I really appreciate the input:notworthy: As I stated initially, the only heavy material that I would use on a semi-regular basis that I can't use now is the tuff hide drywall surfacer. I have been using coronado super kote 3000 drywall 1st coat which does an ok job, but I know the tuff hide goes on thicker and sands better. I also would like to venture into the commercial painting market, but have been a bit hesitant. I feel like I still have alot to learn about the basics of painting before I make such a move. After reading your responses, I think I'll stick with the 440 until I feel like I've really got a handle on technique and spraying in general, and then I'll think about a more powerful pump. As an aside, if anyone wants to do a youtube video series on proper spray technique I would love to check that out!:thumbup:


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

mpminter said:


> I really appreciate the input:notworthy: As I stated initially, the only heavy material that I would use on a semi-regular basis that I can't use now is the tuff hide drywall surfacer. I have been using coronado super kote 3000 drywall 1st coat which does an ok job, but I know the tuff hide goes on thicker and sands better. I also would like to venture into the commercial painting market, but have been a bit hesitant. I feel like I still have alot to learn about the basics of painting before I make such a move. After reading your responses, I think I'll stick with the 440 until I feel like I've really got a handle on technique and spraying in general, and then I'll think about a more powerful pump. As an aside, if anyone wants to do a youtube video series on proper spray technique I would love to check that out!:thumbup:


You might even try builders solution surfacer from SW. It's a surfacer you can backroll. The other main one I have used is the usg tuff hide which you can only spray on. With the builders solution you can put top coat on in 4 hours. I know with the usg, you are suppose to wait 24 hours since you are only spraying it. If you do use the builders solution, you will have backroll with a wet roller and come back with a dry roller to knock down the stipple, but in the end I think it hides better.


----------

